# infertile eggs



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok so my other pair Spike and Tillie are sitting on infertile eggs. This is there first 3 eggs. He is about 6 and she is 2 years old. I caught them mating and 3 days later she laid the first. It's been about 10 days from the last egg. Can I remove them and hope they'll start again or should I wait? I think she laid to soon.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

I usually give my pair 28 days to sit on the eggs before i remove infertile, this allows them to have a short break, and sometimes they up and abandon them before then, but like you said this is thier first clutch, so just remember no matter when you pull the eggs that when they lay more that should be their last for the season or at least 8 months, hope this helps.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I am just a little frustrated. I really want babies from this pair and he is my favourite. I am like a kid at Christmas and don't want to wait. lol. I'll wait a few more days and see if they abandons them.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

hun if you pull the eggs early make sure you put calcium in their water, it shouldnt cause to much dificulty, i have pairs thatt as soon as the chicks turn 12 days old there already laying again cause they know im pulling the chicks. i wish you the best of luck


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Go ahead and mark the eggs. There is a chance that they may figure they are not developing (they can feel movement in the egg) and she might start another clutch in the same nest.

It is feeding the chicks that wear out the pair. If you have to pull eggs you can saftly go 3 infertile clutches, then rest the pair for 6 months and try again.

During this time just make sure you have good calcium and light sources for the pair.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well they have good calcium and light. I was wondering how many infertile clutches was ok. Have you ever had a pair have a couple infertile clutches and then have fertile eggs and babies? Is this normal or not?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

both my virgin pairs i got lucky with them haveing one fertile egg, but its been known for a virgin pair to throw a whole infertile clutch.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well one of my other virgin pairs are on a second clutch of 6 infertile eggs. I am just leaving them alone on the eggs. I could see that the male was falling off and failing at mating so I was not surprised.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It can take them three times or more to get it right, poor guys! I feel bad for them sometimes because they try so hard!


----------



## Swtbbgrl (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't mean to butt in on this chat but I have a question that relates....this is my second clutch (one last spring one this) I Don't think they are fertile. From all I have read and pictures I have seen they are not. I was wondering the same thing. He is A 4 years old, she is 2 1/2. I know last year she was to young.  could it still be to soon? They are both very protective of the clutch...they have been sitting day and night for 9 days last one laid on the 21st. To soon to tell? should I wait and check again? Should I take the eggs let them try again or just leave them? Don't have much experience but was part of the raising of Squawk (AKA Bird lol) watched him hatch, did feedings ect... and Was really looking forward to adding to our family


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have you candled them? Basically put a flashlight up to each egg to check for veins? And when did they start sitting? You can take the eggs away and let them give it another go, if this is only their 2nd clutch the male may not be hitting the mark right yet and needs more practice.


----------



## Swtbbgrl (Mar 28, 2011)

yes I have candled them (not sure if I'm doing it right) all look clear kind of yellowish...but can see what I would guess is yoke...They started sitting full time on the 20th. two eggs have what seems to be a loose air bubble in them? (not the air pocket at the end) I have not seen any vanes..:blink: not really sure what I am looking for I will try to get a couple pics maybe that would help


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Those sound infertile...have you seen your pair mate? Does it seem like they're doing it successfully? You can pull the eggs and let them have another go around, 3 infertile clutches is what's recommended per year.


----------



## Swtbbgrl (Mar 28, 2011)

I have seen them "try" to mate, looks like they are doing it right but they are both young.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It takes a virgin pair a time or two to get it right, sometimes three times lol.


----------



## Swtbbgrl (Mar 28, 2011)

here is what might sound like a strange question Is it ok to remove only 3 out of 5? I know they will replace missing eggs or if I am going to should I take all?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I removed all 3 and added shavings. I hope they start on the second. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I am not sure about removing only 3 . I would think that removing all would be best. Maybe someone can help.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think removing all would be best too, if you leave some then they'll still think they have eggs to incubate.


----------



## Swtbbgrl (Mar 28, 2011)

OK  Thank you for the help. Here hope things workout next time.... so hoping for babys.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

good luck I hope we both get babies next time.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

I will also send my best wishes to both of you that you have little fuzzies to take care of real soon


----------



## Swtbbgrl (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes Good Luck to you Debbie. This is my first time breeding so I'm glad there is a place like this to ask questions and get info. I have had tiels all my life even as a child we had 3 in our home. Love them so much. just worried that once they do come I will not want to give them up :blush: and have 3 people that would like a tiel off my pare, lol. My mom was so happy to hear they had eggs she cried lmao. I removed the eggs last night when I went off to bed. felt so bad she walked around for 1/2 hour looking for them, then was in and out of breeding house all night  Last year I just left them for full 30 days and removed the eggs. She was fine. I hope they try again. Babys or not I think next time I will let her sit the full 30 days and hope for the best next time they decide its time.....


----------

